# Maximum amount of diesel - 60 euro worth



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

We have seen a few petrol stations in France where the pumps will only dispense 60 euro worth of fuel when using the auto/self service things. I do not think this is to do with a shortage of juice etc, more of a rule of some sort. 

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They are behind the times - Morrisons recently went up from £60 to £100 per spend on their automatic pumps.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I discovered yesterday when trying to fill my car that Tesco's have a "Pay @ Pump" limit of £99. More annoyingly, the pump slows to a crawl for the last pound or so. I suspect that these limits are not moving upwards as fast as fuel prices...


Regards,
John


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ozzyjohn said:


> I discovered yesterday when trying to fill my car that Tesco's have a "Pay @ Pump" limit of £99


When I fill up the RV abroad(with petrol), there are normally no volume limits. (Plus the nozzles have that wonderful trigger lock which saves my fingers from seizing! Mine takes 240 litres..).

Dougie.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

200 + litres of petrol at one time ?? Now thats gonna hurt big-time


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> 200 + litres of petrol at one time ?? Now thats gonna hurt big-time


No, doesn't hurt at all if they have the trigger lock :lol: :lol: :lol:

Often wish I had a bigger tank, though I do like the speed involved with filling up using the HGV derv pumps. Squeeze, whoosh and the job is done.

John


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Trigger lock, yes saw that being done on "only fools and horses. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> We have seen a few petrol stations in France where the pumps will only dispense 60 euro worth of fuel when using the auto/self service things. I do not think this is to do with a shortage of juice etc, more of a rule of some sort.
> 
> Russell


We noticed this last month. Sites that we have filled up at in the passed such as the Intermarche at Gannet - a regular fill up stop for us, have imposed a €60 limit whereas in the passed we have put in €90+. I thought it was just a credit card thing but maybe its more of a general security move.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

generally the limits go up when the fuel prices increase,I'm not sure if it s a credit card or garage floor limit, the usual max amount is 90E


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Must be a recent change or maybe regional- I filled 90 euros on auto last week at La Rochelle.

Incidentally, last week the best price we found was 129.95 Euro/litre.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Truck*

Last time I used 2 truck stop ones.

One near perigueux and the other in Lyon

They both came up with a pre authorisation of €599

I was using a Debit Card from Nationwide.

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Mrplodd said:


> 200 + litres of petrol at one time ?? Now thats gonna hurt big-time


Not as much as diesel would. 

Dougie.


----------

